# DVD-Brenner ?



## urika (13. August 2004)

Hallo,
Ich beschaeftige mich grade mit DVD-Brennern und schau irgendwie durch die verschiedenen Formate nicht durch. Hat schon jemand einmal die Unterschiede zwischen DVD+R, DVD-R, DVD-Ram und dem ganzen Krempel herausgesucht?
Gibts Empfehlungen, welcher Brenner grade super waere? Sollte man sich schon einen DVD-Brenner kaufen?
Freu mich schon auf Infos .)


----------



## Mc_Fly_B (14. August 2004)

Moin urika,

also das mit den Formaten... da schauen die Hersteller bald selbst nicht mehr durch!   und ist auch eine lange Geschichte.

Aber als Empfehlung nenne ich mal die DVD-Brenner von LG. Die können mit allen Formaten und der neueste 4120B sogar schon Dual-Layer (zwei Informationsschichten pro Seite).

Grüsse
Mc Fly


----------



## Radhad (15. August 2004)

Also, wenn man den Testberichten glauben schenkt und man sich mal die verschiedenen Geräte anschaut, würd ich eher zu einem Pioneer empfehlen, weil die im Falle eines Garantie anspruchs nicht so rumzicken wie andere. Außerdem halten die Geräte auch etwas länger als von einigen anderen Herstellern.


MfG Radhad


----------



## Edemund (22. August 2004)

Nun, das ist zwar schon ein wenig her., aber als die 4x - Brenner rauskamen gabs in den einschlägigen Zeitschriften fast jeden Monat einen anderen Test. Meist stimmten diese darüber ein, dass DVD+R Rohlinge die waren, die sich am  verlustfreisten und sichersten beschreiben liesen und somit auch die beste Qualität boten. Allerdings sind diese Informationen eben nicht mehr ganz so frisch


----------



## Radhad (23. August 2004)

Naja, wenn man den Markt beobachtet hat, gibt es zum einen mehr Hersteller, die auf das DVD+ Format setzen, und zum anderen wird doch viel besser entwickelt. Momentan ist das DVD+ Format dem DVD- Format einen Schritt vorraus. Da ich, wenn es um Hardware geht, nur noch wirklich von guten Herstellern kaufe, bleibe ich bei den Pioneer geräten, oder wer das Geld hat, kauft sich eins von Plextor...


MfG Radhad


----------

